# [OT] Potrebbe essere utile?

## morellik

Una cosa che ho sempre trovato utile (anche dopo n installazioni di Gentoo),

e' stato avere il documento di installazione disponibile su CD dando

il buon vecchio less /mnt/cdrom/install.txt.

Ho provato a creare un "nuovo" livecd includendo il formato txt della

guida all'installazione in italiano. Ho masterizzata la iso e funziona   :Shocked: 

dando less /mnt/cdrom/install-it.txt leggo la nostra guida  :Very Happy: 

Ho fatto una conversione brutale della guida dal formato html, per cui le

accentate le vedo come caratteri non rappresentabili. Ma se secondo voi 

potrebbe essere utile (o se avete qualche altro suggerimento per includere 

altre cose nel livecd), potrei fare un lavoro di cambio delle lettere accentate,

 inserire la guida, ricreare le iso per tutte le architetture e metterle

 disponibili su gentoo.it.

Fatemi sapere (non ve ne frega niente, ma vado a casa e riguardero' il

forum lunedi')

Ciauz e buon fine settimana a tutti

morellik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

L'idea non e' male soprattutto per chi inizia e non ha dimestichezza con l'inglese. Magari visto

che sarebbe ottimizzata per l'italiano fare in modo che setti la tastiera italiana.

Altro non mi viene in mente adesso.

----------

## shev

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Una cosa che ho sempre trovato utile (anche dopo n installazioni di Gentoo),
> 
> e' stato avere il documento di installazione disponibile su CD dando
> 
> il buon vecchio less /mnt/cdrom/install.txt.
> ...

 

Personalmente non l'ho mai usata (ebbene si, lo ammetto, ho la mia bella e inseparabile copia cartacea!  :Very Happy:  ), però sicuramente potrebbe risultare utile. Non so quanto conveniente sia sistemare tutte le iso per modificare tale file (come rapporto tempo/fatica/utilità), ma se hai tempo/voglia/spazio credo sarebbe un'ottima cosa per tutti. Di altre cose non me ne vengono, a parte la tastiera it che già fedeliallalinea (che deve trovarsi un soprannome più breve  :Razz:  ) ha proposto.

Ma hai usato la nuova versione della guida it, spero, giusto?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  fedeliallalinea (che deve trovarsi un soprannome più breve  )

 

Ma a me piace questo perche' dovrei cambiare   :Very Happy: 

----------

## paolo

Ma se invece aprissi un bug su bugzilla proponendo l'inclusione delle guide d'installazione nelle lingue disponibili?

(La scelta della tastiera mi sono cecato o non c'è più come opzione di boot?)

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## shev

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (La scelta della tastiera mi sono cecato o non c'è più come opzione di boot?)
> 
> 

 

Credo si intendesse di caricarla di default, senza sceglierla "a mano" al boot (opzione che c'è, non sei ancora cieco del tutto  :Wink:  )

----------

## paolo

Infatti stavo tornando a scrivere che l'ho vista dal laptop di mio fratello che ho convertito a Gentoo  :Cool: 

(Ma allora è vero che l'autoerotismo abbassa la vista!   :Twisted Evil:  )

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## shev

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Ma allora è vero che l'autoerotismo abbassa la vista!   )
> 
> 

 

Direi che è ora di smetterla di stare davanti al pc fino alle 2 / 3 di notte, meglio uscire e abbandonare le cattive auto-abitudini   :Laughing: 

(cmq non abbassa la vista, dato che avevi visto giusto che c'era l'opzione  :Wink:  )

----------

## koma

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *paolo wrote:*   
> 
> (Ma allora è vero che l'autoerotismo abbassa la vista!   )
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ma fa crescere i peli sulle mani  fa diventare gobbi e mette problemi di pronuncia o meglio questo è quello che diceva la mia no-no-no-nonnnnna.

Popo-popo-poporca miseria!

----------

## rota

be be forse dico una scemneza ma la dico e se ci metti un gichino tanto per passare il tempo mentre si aspetta che finisca di installare la gentooo

ciauz è 

squsate   :Embarassed: 

----------

## rota

be be forse dico una scemneza ma la dico e se ci metti un gichino tanto per passare il tempo mentre si aspetta che finisca di installare la gentooo

ciauz è 

squsate  :oops

----------

## bsolar

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Una cosa che ho sempre trovato utile (anche dopo n installazioni di Gentoo),
> 
> e' stato avere il documento di installazione disponibile su CD dando
> 
> il buon vecchio less /mnt/cdrom/install.txt.

 

L'idea è interessante, ma ricordo che la guida di riferimento è quella sul sito, che é la più aggiornata ed affidabile.

----------

## morellik

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *morellik wrote:*   Una cosa che ho sempre trovato utile (anche dopo n installazioni di Gentoo),
> 
> e' stato avere il documento di installazione disponibile su CD dando
> 
> il buon vecchio less /mnt/cdrom/install.txt. 
> ...

 

Infatti l'idea e' quella di usare la nostra guida (tradotta da quella di riferimento) convertita in formato txt e anche quella in formato html usabile attraverso lynx.

----------

## bsolar

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Infatti l'idea e' quella di usare la nostra guida (tradotta da quella di riferimento) convertita in formato txt e anche quella in formato html usabile attraverso lynx.

 

Presumo ci sia un motivo per cui non viene già fatto con quella inglese, presumibilmente per non dover creare nuove ISO ad ogni aggiornamento della guida. Tuttavia non credo che questo succeda tanto spesso...

----------

## Benve

 *rota wrote:*   

> be be forse dico una scemneza ma la dico e se ci metti un gichino tanto per passare il tempo mentre si aspetta che finisca di installare la gentooo
> 
> ciauz è 
> 
> squsate  :oops

 

non era la caldera che aveva tetris nell'installazione?

Comunque è una grande idea!  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Benve wrote:*   

>  *rota wrote:*   be be forse dico una scemneza ma la dico e se ci metti un gichino tanto per passare il tempo mentre si aspetta che finisca di installare la gentooo
> 
> ciauz è 
> 
> squsate  :oops 
> ...

 

Possibile che vogliate passare il tempo davanti al PC anche quando avete un buon motivo per farne a meno?  :Razz: 

----------

## Benve

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Possibile che vogliate passare il tempo davanti al PC anche quando avete un buon motivo per farne a meno? 

 

Va be, al giochino ci si giocherà per i primi 5 minuti. Serve a far capire che la distribuzione è veramente curata e risponde a ogni esigenza.

Dopo 16 ore di tetris uno si trasforma in un mattoncino  :Laughing: 

----------

## paolo

 *Benve wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> non era la caldera che aveva tetris nell'installazione?
> 
> Comunque è una grande idea! 
> ...

 

Yes, era la Caldera  :Smile: 

L'idea del giochino è carina ma su Gentoo ce ne vorrebbero almeno 4 o 5  :Smile: 

nethack in primis!!!

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

